# hello, and a little advice for my lady



## MikeHun (Mar 4, 2010)

hi, first post so go easy 

ok, ive been training on the weights for the last monthe or so and seen good gains off the supplements i have been taking, and my wife has caught the bug and started here own excercise regime. she is mainly doing cardio stuff with some strength stuff thrown in and very light weight.

she basically just wants to tone up and loose weight.

now shes seen the effect the supplements i have been having have had on me and would like something for her to take to help her ttraining along and aid her goals.

i've seen the maximuscle promax diet stuff but is there anything else i should be looking at as the maximuscle stuff gets mixed reviews.

i saw in one of bettyboos posts she mentions just going with whey protein shakes but would that aid weight loss? like i said she doesnt want to bulk up in any way.

cheers in advance


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

protein shakes like any other supplement will supplement a good diet......your missus needs a good basic diet to get her going one that has complex carbs, clean protein sources and good fats....

work out what she needs to maintain her weight then decrease calories from say bad fats and simple high GI foods, once this has been achieved add in supplements to aid the process like a fatburner LeanR from extreme is very good and with your members discount of 25% is not heavy on the wallet....

protein shakes will help her get in the required amount of protein she will need to tone up......


----------



## MikeHun (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers

not too happy about buying online to be honest (only just got a replacement card from somebody cloning mine and trying to use it online) but it gives me a start.

As for diet I have changed mine and am working on her but she's a dairy girl ( loves cheese and butter etc all the bad stuff) so that's proving to be a bit tough.

I was thinking going with a whey protein drink and then a fat burner tab to help speed things up, doesn't help that she has an underactive thyroid either.

On the subject of diet where is a good place to look for a list of what's good to have?

I know we need fish (salmon) sweet potatoes turnip, lean beef, chicken, pork lamb brown rice spinich etc but I need to get a shopping list together so pointers would help.

Cheers


----------



## MikeHun (Mar 4, 2010)

Oops double post, sorry


----------

